# Betta shows in Colorado



## Kingofbettas (Sep 23, 2013)

Does anyone know if their are betta shows near greeley Colorado and when


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

I live in Pueblo and I have no clue if there is even an active (there is one but they don't look too active) club to host shows at all. I want a Betta club out here. I really do.


----------



## Kingofbettas (Sep 23, 2013)

if they did how would I enter


----------



## zackcrack00 (Oct 16, 2011)

I think if you contact the IBC, (the International Betta Congress) ypu can start a new chapter (club) under them in CO.


----------



## zackcrack00 (Oct 16, 2011)

*you


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I knew someone who was wanting to start a chapter in Colorado.


----------



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm in CO too and would die to have a chapter here!

I'm assuming you have to be a breeder to run a chapter? I have kept Bettas for 10+ years but don't breed or show yet
Someday that's the goal but I don't have the resources now

What does a 'chapter' involve?


----------



## Kingofbettas (Sep 23, 2013)

dramaqueen said:


> I knew someone who was wanting to start a chapter in Colorado.


who


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi name is Dominnic Martinez and his username here is/was MrVampire. You can look him up on facebook. I know he wanted to start a chapter in Colorado but it never got off the ground. Maybe if enough people were interested then a group could be started. I would suggest contacting the IBC about starting a chapter.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Join the IBC is a pace to start. Then see who is nearby and contact them to start a chapter. Need 3 IBC members as the founding members of the club. But showing is most often not done local. Your fish are bagged and shipped across the US then back again. Posted some links in the other question posted here.


----------

